# Xenon Headlights Intermittent Failure



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

I have been having an intermittent failure of my Xenon headlights as follows:

2003.5 M3/SMG

Started with one of the lights flickering (never both at the same time, but both headlights exihibted this behavior). It will then go "off" and then immediately restart (re-ignite with bright flash). I took the car to my dealer and they witnessed the failure and replaced the igniters.

Several months later it all started agin. This time the process would repeat itself multiple times until the lamp failed to re-ignite. The lamp failure warning light would appear on the dash. It would only restart when you turned the light switch off and then back on.

I have been back to the dealer twice and have heard the worst thing a dealer can say to an owner: "We were unable to duplicate the problem". They told me to bring in the car once the problem returned. Now common sense says that this will only happen at night - when the service department is closed, not to mention that my dealer is 80 miles away!

Anyone else have a similar problem? Have you found a solution?

Thanks in advance!

BD


----------



## dev (Dec 23, 2003)

I was having a problem in my '03 330i with Xenons where the right headlight would intermittently fail (and dash indicator lamp came on). If I turned off the car and then turned it back on the headlight usually would light up just fine. 

The Dealer replaced the whole headlight assembly under warranty. They had to keep my car overnight because they didn't have the part in stock. I have no clue what they did to replicate the issue but end result was them replacing the whole thing.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Had the same problem. Dealer replaced the control module the ignitor and the bulb. It hasn't returned since.

IIRC, there's a TSB about this.


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Thanks for your replies! I have seen the TSB>*

I have an 04/03 build date and the TSB covers 03/04 to 02/05. The TSB is dated November 2005. Is there an earlier one?

Thanks,

Bob Darcey


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I had an issue with my left light sometimes not coming on (and the matching light out dashboard indiciator coming on). Dealer replaced the ballast which seemed to work for awhile, but then the problem came back. This time they replaced the igniter. That seems to have done the trick. So far.


----------



## alaamuq (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

My problem started about 2 weeks ago. The headlights in my 2003 330ci were moving up and down, even though there was no car ahead of me, and the road was flat. As time went by, the problem became more frequent. Also, a couple of flickering happened. 
Can anyone please give me any hint. Is it the LCM?

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## ecarballo (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hi Everybody Im new ! Urgent HELP*

Hello i have the same probem how can i do to change the ignition firts ?



Spectre said:


> I had an issue with my left light sometimes not coming on (and the matching light out dashboard indiciator coming on). Dealer replaced the ballast which seemed to work for awhile, but then the problem came back. This time they replaced the igniter. That seems to have done the trick. So far.


----------



## ecarballo (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello i have the same lights problem, how can i do to change the igniter ?


----------



## jdub4051 (Jan 8, 2009)

*same problem*

my 745Li does the same thing. xenon light on the left side flickers off then re-ignites. i just started noticing it today. i want to say it is because of these new LED angel eye halo lights that i just recently installed. but not sure why that would have anything to do with it? man. spending 90k on a bmw and all i have is nothing but problems. lights. heated seats. rear headrest that automatically goes up and down for no reason. seat massager broken. tpm sensors always going off. i hate this dam car.



Fireman3 said:


> I have been having an intermittent failure of my Xenon headlights as follows:
> 
> 2003.5 M3/SMG
> 
> ...


----------



## jmorgand (Nov 2, 2009)

I have the same problem going on with my driver side light. The car is currently at the dealership, and they quoted $805 for this repair (igniter)! What did you all pay?


----------



## DaKoren (Oct 27, 2009)

So I had a similar problem with my e46 M3, my headlights would flicker very noticeably but at higher frequency and once or twice went out completely. Not quite exactly the same symptoms but close. For me the solution 6 months later was a faulty battery cell and a replacement battery. Basically what would happen is the power would dip a bit causing the lights to either flicker or go out, but then would come right back on.

Next time you're in to have them look at the lights might be worth asking about checking the battery.


----------



## jdub4051 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Weird*



DaKoren said:


> So I had a similar problem with my e46 M3, my headlights would flicker very noticeably but at higher frequency and once or twice went out completely. Not quite exactly the same symptoms but close. For me the solution 6 months later was a faulty battery cell and a replacement battery. Basically what would happen is the power would dip a bit causing the lights to either flicker or go out, but then would come right back on.
> 
> Next time you're in to have them look at the lights might be worth asking about checking the battery.


thx man! Wow. My battery was the issue. That is so strange. Weird how other people experience such unique issues. I doubt other people would ever have this same particular issue thank goodness for this forum.


----------

